# After the After Iron Ranch Ride - Lucky Lab Portland Oregon



## BWbiker (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow, a great turn out from Canada, points north & south (Phil - Shoreline Wa.), even Las Vegas (Simon) Lots of fun! I smile when I think about it. There were about six of us regular Lab'ers, the Belligerante's, Skid Kings and Wheelmen (Canada). 26 total from Canada! I didn't get a Spokane head count? The beer and food started around 6 PM, we rode at 8 PM and Derek took us on quite the tour! It included the west and east sides of the Willamette River across two bridges, two dock stops, a swim by Simon (from Las Vegas), at least two circles (still dizzy) one with a water hazard, one bike crash, one Honey Bucket stop, a visit with the law, and the last stop at 11 PM at a bar in Portland where Derek and I left our Canadian brothers and sisters, exit stage left. Neil from BC can take it from here as to how they made it back to the hotel (by bicycle) on the other side of town........
Really enjoyed it, thanks to all! Brad



View attachment 65479View attachment 65480View attachment 65481


----------



## fatbike (Sep 16, 2012)

It was an excellent time! The amount of riders taking over the streets of Portland were pretty overwhelming to spectators as they watched I'm sure. It was a great spectacle of fun. Between the swap, the late night Friday, the early morning and all day swap, the little time to prepare for the evening ride and meet and yet another evening of beer and riding and mingling with everyone, i'm have a hard time really writing a great post. Talk about fried but well worth it. Now I know Brad took way more interesting photos, so I can't wait for them to get posted. Thanks Brad for taking photos. Thank you to all who showed for the event. I enjoyed hosting the ride and meeting plenty of new great friends and finally placing a face with Cabe member names. We should do this again.



Derek


----------



## Boris (Sep 16, 2012)

Why was Phil being punished?


----------



## BWbiker (Sep 17, 2012)

*Punished?*



Dave Marko said:


> Why was Phil being punished?




Sorry Boris, I am afraid it is you that will see the punishment if all the maps to your house pay off! If you look closely Phil is smiling.


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (Sep 17, 2012)

*More pictures please!*

I feel like the only Canadian who couldn't make it!  Please post all of your photos for me to lament......


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Sep 17, 2012)

*After the ride after the swap after the pub..*

Wow what a weekend. We ripped it up in Portland. The ride was fantastic , thanks Dereck!
After the pub we carried on and went to Sassys to watch live entertainment. After that place closed we rode a crooked path back to our hotel and then finished all the american  beers  in our cooler and  passed out with one shoe on. Then  got up three hours later and drove nonstop back across the line.  The weekend put 1000km on my truck ( not sure # miles?). Great weekend with great poeple. 
Highlights of the swap,  buying the huffy radio bike, whizzer saddle, 1940 hawthorn and getting to ride a bluebird!  You guys were great hosts. Thanks so much again for your bikes and good times. Already looking forward to next year. 
You all should come up to Vancouver BC for our swap meet in may and we wil pay you the same respect. It will also give you a chance to buy your bikes back!
On behalf of the Vancouver Wheelmen thanks again for a great weekend! 
Neil


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 17, 2012)

gotta say it was a blast.  discovered a new use for the blue bird as a beer holder. and meeting great bunch of people. thanks for coming down it was great!


----------



## brownster69 (Sep 17, 2012)

*lab ride*

great time a must again for next year but at one drunkin point our club decided to follow the canadians to another club and realized we were lost at 2 am with a leaking tire and we were also on the wrong side of town i never thought we would make it back we sure could have used some road beers but it was great placing names with faces from the cabe and the portland guys for the event as for us SKID KINGS we told the north neighbors that we could hang with them all night and as promised we did accept for the flat tire and that we were about 10 miles away from our motel.........


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Sep 18, 2012)

Dude that sucks. We went on a rip after Mary's and ended up at sassys.
Shut that place down then stumbled back to the hotel and finished all our 
American beer. Bummer about the flat brother. I had kit in my bag to fix that but 
Not the sharpness of mind to repair it. We are calling you for a Seattle tour soon!
Neil


----------



## brownster69 (Sep 18, 2012)

*thanks*

sounds good on a ride         shaun /skid kings vbc



cruiserbikekid said:


> Dude that sucks. We went on a rip after Mary's and ended up at sassys.
> Shut that place down then stumbled back to the hotel and finished all our
> American beer. Bummer about the flat brother. I had kit in my bag to fix that but
> Not the sharpness of mind to repair it. We are calling you for a Seattle tour soon!
> Neil


----------

